# Anyone know the whereabouts of a heavyweight grey cob, freezemark EDU2



## jane6394 (30 November 2009)

Anyone know the whereabouts of my first horse Oliver. Sold him a few years ago, long story but big mistake. He is never out of my thoughts, I let him go to the wrong person and he was sold to a dealer in Bradford, Yorkshire. If anyone knows him please help and put me out of my endless misery!

Big Grey, about 16hh ish was whiteish freezemarked EDU2


----------



## rosie fronfelen (30 November 2009)

can you not trace him through his freezemark?


----------



## jane6394 (30 November 2009)

Thanks tried that one, unless the new owner registered him its a no no.


----------



## Tinseltoes (4 December 2009)

Trace theu Passport number maybe?


----------



## jane6394 (6 December 2009)

I stumbled upon a website that I thought could help me through his passport. I sold him just beforethey were made compulsary and the new owner registered him. I was advised to send a letter explaining things and they said they would forward my letter on because they were not aloud to divulge the new owners details. I spent an afternoon pooring my heart out in a letter and waited patiently for a reply, it never came! I dont know how anyone who read that letter (if they ever did) could not respond. I would welcome anyone to come and see my new horses, it must be comforting to know they are loved and cared for. 
So that is a no no too. But thanks for taking the time to respond. X


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 December 2009)

Why do you ant to know his whereabouts,you trying to buy him back?


----------



## jane6394 (29 June 2010)

sharon1959 said:



			Why do you ant to know his whereabouts,you trying to buy him back?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Sharon, I was just searching the internet yet again to try and find Oliver my first horse and I noticed you had asked me a question as to why I am searching for him? I get the sense that you may know something but are very sceptical of me. I understand that. Oliver was my first horse and I owned him from a baby, I kept him till he was 10. After many falls and loosing my confidence big time, I decided to sell him, I thought I found the perfect home for him after some very awful people who were not right for him I thought they were the perfect match, a home for life. To cut a long story short, he got sold to a dealer, whom I knew nothing about and my buyer refused to tell me any more. The day he went i felt numb inside, it was just like grieving for someone that you loved. I have his vaccination card, I had him freezemarked, I have pictures of when he was a foal and of both his parents and so on and so on. If you are a horse lover yourself you might understand how I feel. I was destraught when I found out what happend to him and have been searching ever since. 
I have two lovely cobs now who are equally loved as olly was, but he holds a special place in my heart as I rescued him from a tether and gave him a loving home. If I could turn the clock back I would, but I will not stop searching. He could even be dead. This week I found a horse called Oliver in a sancuary, but again it wasnt him. Please if you know of any information I would be pleased to know. It would make me feel so much better to know he is loved as I love him and I would be able to rest if he is fit and well and yes if he was up for sale I would have him back with me for life, but that is not the reason I want to find him, I hope you can understand that. I hope you get this message as i have only just got yours. 28th june. Please email me if you can. Please note capitols and small letters or it will not come. PLEASE PLEASE contact me.  WToMMOUK@aol.com. Many thanks, Jane.


----------



## annaellie (29 June 2010)

Hope you get somewhere I like to know the were abouts of past ponies horses I have sold in the past, not to have them back just nice to know how there getting on


----------



## the watcher (29 June 2010)

Jane, let me say first off I know nothing about your horse.

However, if I were to be forwarded a letter from you that was in any way similar to the way to the way you have typed here I would not respond, even if your horse was now happily munching in my back garden.

The reason is that you come across as being very desperate to know everything about him and I would suspect that , having made contact, you might become a bit of an invasive feature in my life. Sorry, there is no kind way of putting that.

Might I suggest that you restrict your letters to polite, factual, brief enquiries - otherwise there is a danger that other people might not respond to you, for the reasons I have given


----------



## DebbieCG (29 June 2010)

Sorry to hear your predicament Jane.  I do understand your feelings of wanting to know how your horse is.

Have you tried putting details on Tracing Equines?   Also there is a 'Looking For' section you could put details on, on the Intelligent Horsemanship website.  Have you tried placing adverts anywhere?


----------



## brighteyes (30 June 2010)

the watcher said:



			Jane, let me say first off I know nothing about your horse.

However, if I were to be forwarded a letter from you that was in any way similar to the way to the way you have typed here I would not respond, even if your horse was now happily munching in my back garden.

The reason is that you come across as being very desperate to know everything about him and I would suspect that , having made contact, you might become a bit of an invasive feature in my life. Sorry, there is no kind way of putting that.

Might I suggest that you restrict your letters to polite, factual, brief enquiries - otherwise there is a danger that other people might not respond to you, for the reasons I have given
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit harsh!  I think if they knew he was OK and loved, they'd settle down again, safe in the knowledge he was fine and they could stop beating themselves up over a him not ending up where they thought.  Sometimes, when you are in a pickle and not thinking straight, these things can happen and lead to years of guilt. I know the feeling only too well and can't fathom people being all 'top secret'. A couple of pics and a friendly word might be all that's required.  I hope none of you are ever in that predicament. Maybe it's only people who actually CARE about their horses and where they end up, who feel like this?


----------



## the watcher (1 July 2010)

I do care about my horses, and luckily the only one I have ever sold went to somebody I knew, and I still know where she is. However this isn't about what happens to horses after we sell them, that is completely outside our control.

If the OP is distraught about her horse that is, to an extent, understandable if a bit extreme. My point was that people will be very reluctant to engage with her if she comes across as obsessive.

she has already implied that sharon1959, who was good enough to reply, may know something but isn't saying.....


----------



## cloppy (1 July 2010)

sorry to hear about your horse, do you know the dealers name?


----------



## jane6394 (6 July 2010)

I can appreciate that I might sound desperate, thats because I am, I have never stopped thinking about him and the awful way that it ended up, I think its the not knowing, I had my loveley mare put to sleep last year, I was devastated but there was closure, to this there was not. I have posted adverts in every looking for horses site there is. I think it is a bit cruel when people find the need to respond in that way. I am what I am and they are what they are! As for the other kind comments, thankyou. I will take on board what you all say. One day I will find him or someone will see my posts and help. I dont want to interfere with anyone I just want to know where he is and maybe get a christmas card from him now and then. I think I must be wracked with guilt as someone rightly said, but surely i am not the only person in the whole world that has made a mistake, so please dont give me such a hard time!


----------



## Lila (6 July 2010)

Hope you find him happy and well jane6394. 
Maybe a bit more info as to were you sold him from and maybe a few pictures would be helpful for anyone who might know him?


----------



## danielledanielle (6 July 2010)

jane6394 said:



			I can appreciate that I might sound desperate, thats because I am, I have never stopped thinking about him and the awful way that it ended up, I think its the not knowing, I had my loveley mare put to sleep last year, I was devastated but there was closure, to this there was not. I have posted adverts in every looking for horses site there is. I think it is a bit cruel when people find the need to respond in that way. I am what I am and they are what they are! As for the other kind comments, thankyou. I will take on board what you all say. One day I will find him or someone will see my posts and help. I dont want to interfere with anyone I just want to know where he is and maybe get a christmas card from him now and then. I think I must be wracked with guilt as someone rightly said, but surely i am not the only person in the whole world that has made a mistake, so please dont give me such a hard time!
		
Click to expand...

Some people can be really inconsiderate.. I really hope you find his whereabouts, I had lost the whereabouts of my own pony for almost 2 years.. its very hard and emotionally draining. Sorry I can't be of any help xxxx


----------



## the watcher (7 July 2010)

It isn't about being inconsiderate. Simply pointing out that sharing your emotional upheaval when you are making enquiries may very easily switch off the very people who could help you - that was intended to help with your search, not to give you a hard time.


----------



## cloppy (7 July 2010)

and amongst all this, me who asked a question as I have a friend who deals in Bradford got completely overlooked.


----------



## Kallibear (8 July 2010)

It isn't about being inconsiderate. Simply pointing out that sharing your emotional upheaval when you are making enquiries may very easily switch off the very people who could help you - that was intended to help with your search, not to give you a hard time.
		
Click to expand...

yep, I'm afraid I agree. You soundly overly desperate and obsessive about him and if I was his owner (which I'm not by the way, before you start stalking me - it really does sound as if you are that type of person!) then I would be hesitant to contact you. 

I do hope you find him but be careful about how you approach the new owner.


----------



## SpruceRI (9 July 2010)

Hi there

I had similar regrets to you Jane, of a horse I sold years ago... he was forever on my mind.  I had kept in contact with him for about a year, and he was on his 2nd home after me by then, and was being sold on again, via a SJ'er/dealer, the 2nd family having had huge difficulties with him as had the first.

He'd been gone about 8yrs, when I joined the HHO forum and put out a search for him.

Just based on his name, size, colour and freezemark and brief explanation of his issues, a lady replied, telling me she'd owned him shortly but hadn't got on with him.

She had been contacted by a 3rd party a while after she had sold him, a lady up North who had bought him and wanted to know his history.

She was able to give me this lady's details, so I wrote her a brief letter saying who I was, and why I was interested in my old horse, and supplied her with my email, phone number and address.

And this wonderful lady emailed me back.  Told me all about the horse.  A lot of it was really sad and I cried for days afterwards.  But she'd kept him until the day he died.

It gave me closure, and also the decision that if I ever had a difficult horse such as he again, that I would have it PTS rather than sell on.

I also decided that I would never try and trace a horse again, because it was so upsetting

I hope you can find yours and it's in a happy home x x


----------



## jane6394 (10 July 2010)

cloppy said:



			and amongst all this, me who asked a question as I have a friend who deals in Bradford got completely overlooked.
		
Click to expand...

Oh thankyou, i think i have just started world war three! I dont know if she was telling me the truth as some things just didnt add up, but it was 6 years ago, he was called oliver and he came from the Huddersfield area. He was freezemarked EDU2 and he had a slight dust allergy. He was hogged by me but could have grown back his mane. Pink on his muzzle. I was lead to believe a lady took him. Apparently the dealer went to the yard to view him barging out of the stable and laughed and said yes I see a lot of that. If you can help or your friend can help in any way please do.


----------



## jane6394 (10 July 2010)

madhossy said:



			Hi there

I had similar regrets to you Jane, of a horse I sold years ago... he was forever on my mind.  I had kept in contact with him for about a year, and he was on his 2nd home after me by then, and was being sold on again, via a SJ'er/dealer, the 2nd family having had huge difficulties with him as had the first.

He'd been gone about 8yrs, when I joined the HHO forum and put out a search for him.

Just based on his name, size, colour and freezemark and brief explanation of his issues, a lady replied, telling me she'd owned him shortly but hadn't got on with him.

She had been contacted by a 3rd party a while after she had sold him, a lady up North who had bought him and wanted to know his history.

She was able to give me this lady's details, so I wrote her a brief letter saying who I was, and why I was interested in my old horse, and supplied her with my email, phone number and address.

And this wonderful lady emailed me back.  Told me all about the horse.  A lot of it was really sad and I cried for days afterwards.  But she'd kept him until the day he died.

It gave me closure, and also the decision that if I ever had a difficult horse such as he again, that I would have it PTS rather than sell on.

I also decided that I would never try and trace a horse again, because it was so upsetting

I hope you can find yours and it's in a happy home x x
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou for sharing your story with me and I am so sorry that it was upsetting for you. Truth is there has been so many tears shed already for me. I knew that the day i sold him that I would have no bearing on hislife anymore, but I didnt have any idea as to the way it was all to end, I never thought it would end the way it did. He had a lot of potential and I just hope that someone who was more couragous than me ended up owning him, its horrible when you loose your confidence. I now have two lovely cobs and my confidence back and I am enjoying my horses again. I am not a stalker, but I dont want to enter into any more conversations about that! I am just looking for my first horse to know where he is and what has happend to him. Is that so bad? I do not want to cry any more tears and as the years go by it does get easier, but is it so bad to want closure?  Thankyou for your kind words. XX


----------



## Chestnuttymare (10 July 2010)

personally, if i got a letter like that Jane, i would most definitely answer you. It would be great to know about my horses life before coming to me. I don't think you sound like a stalker, just someone who feels bad and wants to see that the horse is ok. Can't see anything wrong with that. Hope you find him.


----------



## jane6394 (10 July 2010)

Thank you so much. I was getting wary of looking any more, i am new to this forum, I never thought that people would feel that they had to comment in that way. They dont know how hurful it is, maybe they didnt mean any harm by it and I know everyone is entitled to their own opinion but, it did make me feel even worse. My dad used to say to me and I always remember it,"if you cant say something nice, dont say it at all". Wise words dont you think?  Thankyou, us nice horsey people are in the majority not the minorty dont you think? xx


----------



## the watcher (10 July 2010)

jane6394 said:



			. My dad used to say to me and I always remember it,"if you cant say something nice, dont say it at all". Wise words dont you think?  Thankyou, us nice horsey people are in the majority not the minorty dont you think? xx
		
Click to expand...

I imagine those who aren't commiserating, sending virtual <<hugs>>, etc are those who you would consider to the in the 'not nice' catagory.
It is the 'not nice' ones who will be out in the middle of the night rounding up abandoned stolen horses, prosecuting people who abuse animals with carefully prepared evidence, not emotion and dealing with some seriously unpleasant folk along the way. There is little scope for fluffiness.

You will find that they are all quite nice in their own way - it just isn't your way


----------



## jane6394 (10 July 2010)

I am sorry i mis judged you, just as you did  me. You came across as someone quite heartless and unforgiving. I realise now that you have had to adopt that atitude to do the things that you do. I totally admire you for that. I have spent all my adult life taking in stray animals and re homing them whenever i could but I am, possibly, (for my sins) a very emotional person who is passionate about animals of all kinds. There would be no room for a person like me to do your job. I just think we are going to have to agree to disagree, we are two completely different types of person!


----------



## christi (10 July 2010)

Jane,   i realy hope you find your Olly ,good luck on your search,  it must be terrible for you xxxx 

i am very lucky that when i sold my last horse ,myself and her new owner  always kept in touch right up till the day my girly was PTS due to old age , and i visited her often . 

my horse i have now, her previous owner and i have always kept in touch , ive owned her 6 yrs now and we chat on a regular basis .


----------



## jane6394 (10 July 2010)

The three horses that I owned after Olly were all in contact apart from one. Ruby my sweet little mare was PTS last year after two years of dealing with wobblers sydrome. Her ex mum didnt contact me very often, but was pleased to know how she was going on. Harley my big softie (that thinks hes a person) hasnt got such luxuries as an ex mum who wants to keep an eye on him. I have adverts out to trace her or him. BAY 15.2 ish white blaze, three white socks and freezemark D9G9, by the way! Plus last but not least, Abbey, big beautiful clydy cross, mum txts me sometimes as she only lives close by. I never want to sell any horses any more, I hope I have these two for life! 

You were lucky, to keep in contact with yours, I wishI had that luxury!


----------

